# Watch Backs



## pauluspaolo

Sitting here listening to the Ash - Meltdown cd (utterly fantastic) and I've just finished resizing these photos that I took earlier.

Here's the first


----------



## pauluspaolo

And the next, the engraved Sealion is almost worn away but quite clear when seen at the right angle. This is an entirely great watch


----------



## pauluspaolo

Next up .......... another entirely great watch


----------



## jasonm

Nice shots Paul...well done


----------



## pauluspaolo

Ta Jason









Here's my final photo - it's of a famous watch back


----------



## Mal52

Very nice Paul.

Cheers Mal


----------



## ollyming

Paul

What's the front of that Citizen look like?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi Olly,

the Citizen looks like this


----------



## Silver Hawk

I feel another section for the Photo Gallery coming on....
















Nice photos


----------



## pauluspaolo

> I feel another section for the Photo Gallery coming on....


Sounds like a good idea to me Paul


----------



## ollyming

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Olly,
> 
> the Citizen looks like this


That is a very cool watch!


----------



## Mrcrowley

Very nice Paul.

Not been to work?


----------



## Stan

Very nice work Paulus.









Most of my watches have very boring backs but most have nice enough fronts.


----------



## ESL

Cracking photos Paul. Good idea for a new section.


----------



## Roger

Heres one from my collection


----------



## pg tips

I've got a Seiko sealion as well but it's almost rubbed away. The only "different" one I have is this










I do like this one of Colin's (pic nicked from the other side I'm sure he won't mind).


----------



## Nalu

Not at all







, it's one of my favs

And here's another of my favorite backs:


----------



## Nalu

And one more:


----------



## namaste

That's why I love divers, they have some of the most interesting case backs there are... Very nice Nalu. Not being and IWC specialist, what model is that? (PS: don't drink too much beer before opening a watch! Or didn't You do that?).

The b......s who serviced this watch won't have my business again...


----------



## Nalu

I don't open watches, only people
















That's an IWC AT, white dial version and a cracker other than the scratches on the back. A dive watch for those who don't like a lot of tool-ness.

You can see more here:

Two Divers on RLT


----------



## namaste

VERY nice Nalu. Like the aqautimer a lot. Have you ever been diving with the AT or Anonimo?









The Anonimo looks so much better than the Panerai's. Probably too many fakes of those around, visual OD as far as I'm concerned.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nalu

I haven't been diving with either, mostly becasue I haven't been diving recently (one of the many things I hate about living in Texas)









The next time I go diving, I'll be taking the Hydromax (to answer JoT's white dial diver question), the DN (to challenge the leader of the pack) and a couple of Citizens (1000m - the LotP - and Cyber NX). I'd like to dive the Anonimo (I agree, better than the Pannies and more reasonably priced), but I doubt I could stomach diving the AT
















Maybe even the RLT11, haven't made a purchase decision yet, but it's growing on me.


----------



## pg tips

surprised we haven't seen a DN yet?


----------



## Guest

namaste said:


> That's why I love divers, they have some of the most interesting case backs there are... Very nice Nalu. Not being and IWC specialist, what model is that? (PS: don't drink too much beer before opening a watch! Or didn't You do that?).
> 
> The b......s who serviced this watch won't have my business again...


Pieter

I had the same back as yours on an 18k Longines Conquest I had.









Here's a nice caseback on my Longines Flagship.










And this is the back of my 30th anniversary Moonwatch.

Probably all seen it before but its my favourite.


















She was in the folder as well so I'll give her a run out. Better looking than a watch.


----------



## Nalu

pg tips said:


> surprised we haven't seen a DN yet?


I hesitated at showing my Dark Side tendencies here, but 'ere she is:










Quite a nice backside that one... Or is it an aft


----------



## Stan

Does look like a fine watch Colin.
















Just too big for my girly wrist, limp wristed blouse.























Not.


----------



## Nalu

And how's this for some real Dark Side?


----------



## Stan

Impressive.









Looks like the great grey haired one from the darkside got it right.


----------



## iloper

Roger said:


> Heres one from my collection


 Ulysse Nardin!!!

nice watch.is it the 1846?


----------



## namaste

Neil

Next to my battered Conquest that Flagship looks like a museum piece. Do you have a picture of the front size handy? Next service I'll have mine polished and fitted with a new crystal. It's been my only watch for nearly 8 years. Dress watch, beater, played golf with it...









Nalu



> And how's this for some real Dark Side?


Does it make a humming noise like lightsabre when you move your wrist?


----------



## Guest

namaste said:


> Neil
> 
> Next to my battered Conquest that Flagship looks like a museum piece. Do you have a picture of the front size handy? Next service I'll have mine polished and fitted with a new crystal. It's been my only watch for nearly 8 years. Dress watch, beater, played golf with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nalu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how's this for some real Dark Side?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make a humming noise like lightsabre when you move your wrist?
Click to expand...

Here's the front of the Flagship Pieter. Sub seconds from 1962. Pretty clean for a 42 year old watch.









Lets see the front of your Longines.


----------



## namaste

A beauty Neil, wouldn't expect anything else from you









My Conquest seems OTT in comparison. Not the same classic restrained elegance IMO.

On top of that this picture makes mine look like I keep it in a bag of marbles







.










http://www.goedkoop.vispa.com/resources/longines.JPG

It's too big to insert so I put the link instead. It's also a crap picture, not even sharp, one of my first attempts at taking pictures of my watches. i could do better now but it would emphasize the sad state of the case and crystal...









Love it nonetheless!


----------



## Silver Hawk

A couple of case backs from me









A very recent purchase from Roy:










And a rather nice dedication on the back of a Hamilton Thinomatic:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

These watches have quite interesting case backs...

What are they doing?

















Paul


----------



## jasonm

Looks familier but ...nope forgoten....


----------



## Nalu

namaste said:


> Does it make a humming noise like lightsabre when you move your wrist?


Naw, it's an ETA 2824, not an Accutron









Seriously, for those wishing to make lume shots: I've been using this little near-UV clip light that enables me to really bring out the lume without needing long exposures. Color balance is a bit distorted, but anything that luminesces/fluoresces/phosphoresces will light up brightly.


----------



## Guest

namaste said:


> A beauty Neil, wouldn't expect anything else from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Conquest seems OTT in comparison. Not the same classic restrained elegance IMO.
> 
> On top of that this picture makes mine look like I keep it in a bag of marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goedkoop.vispa.com/resources/longines.JPG
> 
> It's too big to insert so I put the link instead. It's also a crap picture, not even sharp, one of my first attempts at taking pictures of my watches. i could do better now but it would emphasize the sad state of the case and crystal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it nonetheless!


 Pieter, thats a cracking Conquest.









I love the date at 12.

Vintage Longines have a charm all of their own and their in house movements are excellent and beautiful to look at.


----------



## iloper

simple,but the best pic i have of watch backs.


----------



## ESL

Shown this before, but it's the best caseback shot I have. Must try to get a few more.


----------

